
Which are todays pioneering startups using blockchain technology? - xya
Which &quot;blockchain startups&quot; do you consider being among the top 20 worldwide, not based on current revenue but on disruption oriented business models?
======
fryfel
[https://www.bernstein.io](https://www.bernstein.io)

------
moonbug22
WannaCry

